# American Film Institute (AFI) - Screenwriting



## Chris W

This thread is for the general discussion of the item American Film Institute (AFI) - Screenwriting. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Isabellagrcia

Anyone know the process of applying to scholarships the 2nd year at AFI? Is it the same as our initial application?


----------



## Chris W

The film school American Film Institute (AFI) - Screenwriting has been updated:

Updated deadline and portfolio requirements


----------



## quarantini33

Hey - has anyone here had luck with receiving scholarships from AFI for the first year?


----------



## sarahkwUT

quarantini33 said:


> Hey - has anyone here had luck with receiving scholarships from AFI for the first year?



They sent me an email about a week ago to let me know I received a small scholarship!


----------



## quarantini33

sarahkwUT said:


> They sent me an email about a week ago to let me know I received a small scholarship!



Congrats! Is it like... super small? I'm not sure if I should be holding my breath for something that will really make a dent in my funding or not.


----------



## sarahkwUT

quarantini33 said:


> Congrats! Is it like... super small? I'm not sure if I should be holding my breath for something that will really make a dent in my funding or not.



It was super small. I'm under the impression that a lot of the scholarships were smaller this year, so I'm thankful for it!


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school American Film Institute (AFI) - Screenwriting has been updated:

Updated deadline and acceptance data


----------



## lucychoi97

Hello, I'm applying to AFI this year and I was wondering if anyone know what to write for Production Experience in Education Information section. Do I write down my on-campus production experience or does that include off-campus experience as well?


----------



## wpellehn

wpellehn posted a new question on the film school American Film Institute (AFI) - Screenwriting.


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school American Film Institute (AFI) - Screenwriting has been updated:

Added new Acceptance Data tab with up to date acceptance data calculated from our application database.


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school American Film Institute (AFI) - Screenwriting has been updated:

Updated deadline and prompt


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school American Film Institute (AFI) - Screenwriting has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------

